# need sales reps



## Custom Castles (Jul 30, 2013)

We are looking for sales reps in the atlanta area and are having a hard time finding more we provide housing,leads,and great pay we offer a 10/50/50 and we pay for the housing!!!...experienced only call me @6784626755


----------



## anthonyc12 (Jul 10, 2013)

do you also provide sponsorship!!! i am not from atlanta, and how much pay you are offering. i am interested thats why asking.


----------

